

Escher's "Ascending and Descending" in LEGO - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.andrewlipson.com/escher/ascending.html#

======
RiderOfGiraffes
With the real-life example of "Waterfall" being discussed ...

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2233584>

I thought this deserved another outing.

SPOILER ALERT - the page does show how it's done.

